# Spurn Point Defences Part 1 (very pic heavy)



## RichCooper (May 12, 2011)

Hope this reports not too big 
Any help with info on some of the buildings is always welcome 

Working from North to South (some bits we missed but thats another trip) From the top seaward side the A/T blocks S0013154 have been moved and are now sea defences where the old road collapsed




1 by codseeker, on Flickr




2 by codseeker, on Flickr

Next up is the first roadblock S0015752




4 by codseeker, on Flickr




5 by codseeker, on Flickr




6 by codseeker, on Flickr




7 by codseeker, on Flickr

Then the pillbox and A/T blocks S0015751 (the only blocks still in situ)




8 by codseeker, on Flickr




11 by codseeker, on Flickr

Next the Loopholed wall S0013165




12 by codseeker, on Flickr




13 by codseeker, on Flickr

Just below this on the seaward side is a pillbox with a light emplacement on top poss WW1 origin




14 by codseeker, on Flickr




15 by codseeker, on Flickr




17 by codseeker, on Flickr

Next "Pillbox" S0013157 it does have a blast wall at least 




18 by codseeker, on Flickr




19 by codseeker, on Flickr

Theres no sign of the obs post S0015748 and the Pillbox S0013158 on the seaward beach has gone but the next roadblock S0013155 is here




20 by codseeker, on Flickr




21 by codseeker, on Flickr




22 by codseeker, on Flickr

On the Humber side just passed the roadblock is what looks like a defensive position again poss WW! origin




23 by codseeker, on Flickr




24 by codseeker, on Flickr




25 by codseeker, on Flickr




26 by codseeker, on Flickr




28 by codseeker, on Flickr

To the centre in the dunes "Pillbox" S0013156 again not a pillbox




29 by codseeker, on Flickr




30 by codseeker, on Flickr




31 by codseeker, on Flickr




32 by codseeker, on Flickr

Just on a higher rise south of it was this ?




34 by codseeker, on Flickr




39 by codseeker, on Flickr




38 by codseeker, on Flickr

Moving south on the Humber side was another defensive position (seems theres 3 of these but we missed the other but theres always next time)




40 by codseeker, on Flickr




41 by codseeker, on Flickr




42 by codseeker, on Flickr




43 by codseeker, on Flickr




44 by codseeker, on Flickr

The 1st Coast Battery S0013167 was next with whats left of the 2 emplacements 
First one




47 by codseeker, on Flickr




50 by codseeker, on Flickr




49 by codseeker, on Flickr




48 by codseeker, on Flickr

Second one somesones built a shed here but there was a handily placed hole in the side (not guilty)




51 by codseeker, on Flickr




52 by codseeker, on Flickr




53 by codseeker, on Flickr




55 by codseeker, on Flickr

Past these near to the new coastguard tower was some sort of concrete tunnel maybe for cables ?




56 by codseeker, on Flickr




57 by codseeker, on Flickr

thats it for part 1


----------



## jonney (May 12, 2011)

Awesome finds mate, loving everything. looking forward to seeing the rest of it


----------



## RichCooper (May 12, 2011)

jonney said:


> Awesome finds mate, loving everything. looking forward to seeing the rest of it



thx mate theres a lot more yet though  Next trip up to get the missed bits and have a mooch round is the sunday of the next bank holiday if you can make it ?


----------



## jonney (May 12, 2011)

Shouldn't be a problem mate will let you know. I want to see them search light buildings and the HAA Battery...well everything really lol


----------



## Foxylady (May 12, 2011)

Excellent work and report. Enjoyed your tour very much. Cheers, Rich. 

Ps...I'll hold you to that beer!


----------



## phill.d (May 12, 2011)

Interesting stuff to see, although our defence efforts look rather feeble in comparison to Hitlers Atlantic wall. Most of those emplacements on your shots are falling down with age, never mind taking a direct hit. 
Good old Dads army stuff to the last


----------



## Winch It In (May 13, 2011)

Nice one, Looks like you have been well busy. Great set of photo's, thanks for sharing your quality finds.


----------



## Snips86x (May 13, 2011)

Superb find - Would love to see the search light building if you manage to get some pics. What was PIC53 of? Do you have any externals of this building?


----------



## RichCooper (May 13, 2011)

anpanman said:


> Superb find - Would love to see the search light building if you manage to get some pics. What was PIC53 of? Do you have any externals of this building?



53 is the gun pit of the 2nd emplacement thats been roofed over and used like a big shed and Ill be putting some up of the searchlights soon


----------



## swanseamale47 (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, I'm looking forward to seeing the rest of it too.


----------



## night crawler (May 13, 2011)

Great report some good work there.


----------



## Neosea (May 13, 2011)

Photos 12 to 17 are of the Port War Signal Station and its not a loopholed wall. Under it is a tunnel containing a series of engine / generator rooms within the Port War Signal Station complex which powered large arc searchlights to guide the other defence and anti-invasion sites in the area such as gun and AA emplacements. It was built during World War I, as a self-contained Naval unit, with officers’ quarters and barracks, this was a station with the important role of monitoring shipping movements. All vessels entering the Humber had to give a pre-arranged signal, pennants in daytime, and lights at night. The signals were changed daily or as frequently as an hour.

A good example exists at Dover Castle.


----------



## RichCooper (May 13, 2011)

Neosea said:


> Photos 12 to 17 are of the Port War Signal Station and its not a loopholed wall. Under it is a tunnel containing a series of engine / generator rooms within the Port War Signal Station complex which powered large arc searchlights to guide the other defence and anti-invasion sites in the area such as gun and AA emplacements. It was built during World War I, as a self-contained Naval unit, with officers’ quarters and barracks, this was a station with the important role of monitoring shipping movements. All vessels entering the Humber had to give a pre-arranged signal, pennants in daytime, and lights at night. The signals were changed daily or as frequently as an hour.
> 
> A good example exists at Dover Castle.



Yea I've seen your report on it mate and your excellent webpage stuff I just marked it up as that in reference to the number its given on the DOB someone on there didnt do their homework I think,We're going to check out the underground rooms in a couple of weeks as we didnt take any torches last time.Cant wait for that


----------



## Neosea (May 13, 2011)

RichCooper said:


> Yea I've seen your report on it mate and your excellent webpage stuff I just marked it up as that in reference to the number its given on the DOB someone on there didnt do their homework I think,We're going to check out the underground rooms in a couple of weeks as we didnt take any torches last time.Cant wait for that



To be fair to the DOB data base, it is hard to research every site and report the correct usage, it took me a while to find out what it was. Enjoy the tunnels, there is some cool graffiti down there. Glad you liked the webby


----------



## RichCooper (May 13, 2011)

Neosea said:


> To be fair to the DOB data base, it is hard to research every site and report the correct usage, it took me a while to find out what it was. Enjoy the tunnels, there is some cool graffiti down there. Glad you liked the webby



Ooops didnt really mean it as a criticism of the DOB lol more of a pointer to anyone using it for reference in relation to the pics


----------

